# Can't play any game (SiS)



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

So, the problem is when i try to play the games i like, ie Karma online, it sends Don't send or send error report error, if i try to paly league of legends, it crashes as soon as i get into the game(real game not champ select) and im quite sure it's my graphics driver, but i looked up my device id and i got the one i needed: SiS graphics for Windows XP - SiS official page suggested me the Mirage 3, here's my computer info:

```
Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
CPU
Intel Pentium T2130 @ 1.86GHz	63 °C
Yonah 65nm Technology
RAM
2.00 GB Single-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15)
Motherboard
clevo M720S (uPGA 479M)	65 °C
Graphics
SyncMaster 940N,SyncMaster Magic CX915N/CX916N/CX917N ([email protected])
SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
Hard Drives
156GB SAMSUNG SAMSUNG HM160JI (SATA)	35 °C
Optical Drives
Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Operating System
MS Windows XP Professional 32-bit SP3
Installation Date: 31 October 2011, 19:54
_____________________
Device Tree
ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2130 @ 1.86GHz
Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2130 @ 1.86GHz
ACPI Thermal Zone
ACPI Power Button
ACPI Sleep Button
ACPI Lid
Microsoft AC Adapter
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PCI bus
PCI standard host CPU bridge
SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Matrox Extio PCI Standard PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Matrox Extio PCI Standard PCI-to-PCI Bridge
ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
ENE PCI Secure Digital / MMC Card Reader Controller
Matrox Extio PCI Standard PCI-to-PCI Bridge
Matrox Extio PCI Standard PCI-to-PCI Bridge
SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
SyncMaster 940N,SyncMaster Magic CX915N/CX916N/CX917N
Plug and Play Monitor
PCI standard ISA bridge
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Direct memory access controller
Programmable interrupt controller
System timer
System CMOS/real time clock
System speaker
Motherboard resources
Numeric data processor
Logitech-compatible Mouse PS/2
Advanced programmable interrupt controller
High precision event timer
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller
SiS 5513 IDE UDMA Controller
Secondary IDE Channel
Primary IDE Channel
Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Human Interface Device
HID Keyboard Device
USB Human Interface Device
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
USB Human Interface Device
HID-compliant mouse
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
USB Root Hub
Generic Bluetooth Radio
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
USB Root Hub
USB2.0 Camera
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Secondary IDE Channel
Primary IDE Channel
SAMSUNG HM160JI
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio
Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem
____________________________
Graphics
Monitor
Name	SyncMaster 940N,SyncMaster Magic CX915N/CX916N/CX917N on SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
Current Resolution	1280x1024 pixels
Work Resolution	1280x994 pixels
State	enabled, primary
Monitor Width	1280
Monitor Height	1024
Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
Device	\\.\DISPLAY2\Monitor0
SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
Memory	256 MB
Memory type	2
Driver version	6.14.10.3880
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you checked Go to You Gamers and use the Game-0-Meter or Can You Run It  to see if your Laptop meets the minimum requirements of the games?


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Have you checked Go to You Gamers and use the Game-0-Meter or Can You Run It  to see if your Laptop meets the minimum requirements of the games?


it doesn't show anything, just like my graphics card wouldn't excist..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SiS Mirage 3 Graphics can just barely do office graphics, so I'm not totally surprised.


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> SiS Mirage 3 Graphics can just barely do office graphics, so I'm not totally surprised.


wait, but can it handle windows 7? i can use xp and photoshop cs5 with it but could it handle win7 + ps cs5 combo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it handle Aero?


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Does it handle Aero?


haven't used vista, but i used upgrade advisor and it said its fine


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Does it handle Aero?


yes just checked, it does, but wont have any handling problems?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Click the more info button on the error report, what is the error?


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Click the more info button on the error report, what is the error?


Although a specific solution to this problem is not available at this time, Plenus, Inc. recommends checking its website for support information and the latest product updates. for Karma online, im quite sure its this sucky SiS 3 graphics card which keeps failin every single game


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive had a bad experience with Sis graphics, I would be pretty confidant that it is the problem here. There isnt much you can do, finding a new driver may help but even that was a nightmare for me.


----------



## xxargrrr (Nov 1, 2011)

bwsealirl said:


> Ive had a bad experience with Sis graphics, I would be pretty confidant that it is the problem here. There isnt much you can do, finding a new driver may help but even that was a nightmare for me.


well can you read out of my laptop specs, do i have a free PCI slot for a new vid card?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The SiS Mirage 3 integrated graphics card doesn't have a vertex shader so it can't modern 3D games. It also only runs with 2.0 Shader.








DailyTech - SiS Mirage 3 Graphics Core Details Unveiled

It can't play LoL or any other modern game. Does the laptop have a express card slot?
I might have solution if you do have one but you would have to buy a cheapish PSU and a cheap video card (desktop) variety plus accessories.

Express card slot looks like this.


----------

